# Abnormally Dry



## Larryh86GT (Jul 2, 2016)

Here in western New York it has been very dry. Should I start watering my backyard Reliance and Marquis grapevines? If so how often. I don't want to do more harm than good.
Larry


----------



## salcoco (Jul 2, 2016)

the standard as always is the equal to one inch of rain per week. depending on number of plants a drip irrigation system might be in order. better penetration and very small amount of evaporation.


----------



## TonyR (Jul 3, 2016)

I think a lot depends on how old your vines are. If they are a few years old the roots will go down several feet in the ground. If you are really worried go out by your vines and dig a hole 3 feet deep and see it it is dry or wet, were I am in western Pa it will be wet.


----------



## shrewsbury (Jul 3, 2016)

Very dry here as well (Vermilion, Ohio)

I planted 120 vines this year. When it has exceeded 10 days of no significant rain, I have been watering. I have had to water twice so far, and it looks like a third time will be needed soon.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 4, 2016)

If I recall correctly your soil has a fair amount of clay in it and the vines are several years old or more. A bit of a drink might benefit them but probably is not absolutely necessary. They can handle quite a bit of dryness but if they are showing signs of stress (wilting, yellowing and lack of growth) give them a drink some way. We only had two real rains the whole month of June here, but they totaled 4 inches and came over extended periods so overall it was close to normal here.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the advice. You recall correct Richard - the Marquis vines are about 6 years old and the Reliance vines are 5 years old. They look healthy, no wilting, and the grapes are developing nicely so I will just leave well enough alone and keep an eye one them. 

Larry


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 21, 2016)

Still no appreciable rain this summer. We are now considered to be in a severe drought. Yesterday I noticed the grapes on the vines were shriveling. I gave each vine a good watering and today the grapes have filled out. I am going to have a healthy water bill this period.


----------



## CTDrew (Jul 21, 2016)

Here in CT we are 6 inches behind on rain with not much in sight. The drought makes the roots go deeper which is good, but a nice rain would be better!


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm technically in a desert. Research here and Australia promotes deficit irrigation. Up to verasion, I water when the tendrils at the ends droop, or the leaf-pitole angle drops much below 90 degrees, they look "droopy". After verasion, I'm stressing the vines to promote grape quality, not green growth. So I'll go longer without irrigation, letting the tendrils actually die back before watering. Research out here shows this improves red quality and has little affect on whites.

I try not to let the grapes shrivel until a couple weeks before harvest. Think of it as an opportunity to further influence you grapes!

Good luck with them.


----------

